# satallite dish



## CARJEM (Jan 20, 2016)

thinking of buying 85cm fully automatic cystop satallite system for t.v/internet, has anyone got experience in southern spain/europe.
cheers


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 20, 2016)

Not got experience of that one, however satellite is satellite wherever you are. So I see no reason why it shouldn't be fine.

Read the reviews if there are any.

Rich.


----------



## voyagerstan (Jan 20, 2016)

Think you need a lot bigger dish than that for s/Spain    Stan


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 20, 2016)

I think, reading reports you will need 2-3 metre dish for s. Spain. Check out astra footprint websites.


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 20, 2016)

Agree, my mate Tony has an 85cms and last 2 occasions going to Spain he could not pick anything south of Barcelona, where I have been with him and watched tv as far as Alicante, the foot print as got a lot smaller thanks to the bbc and sky so I hear from other people.:scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter::scooter:


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 20, 2016)

Ah, my apologies. I was just going off what I'd read about satellite internet using KA-SAT regarding it working anywhere in Europe.

Rich.


----------

